# Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2 - 2 reviews



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

Smoked a well aged Bolivar Corona and it was outstanding. Bought a box in Montreal a few years ago. Very full and flavorful. The only cigar I smoke that my wife actually likes the aroma. Nothing fancy or exotic, but a real cigar. The Punch SS#2 I dug out because of JSL,s Punch Punch review. This was a truly marvelous cigar. Bought from down under and sitting in the bottom of one of my humidors this is a great, great smoke. I gave one to my new sales guy after work at the local bar. He was blown away. Full bodied with an incredible rich, sweet flavor, almost sinful. When they are this good it is impossible to communicate how wonderful they actually are. Punch at it's very best!!!

I am what I am.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2001)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

Where do you shop cigars in Montreal? I head up there every so often on holiday. -J.J.


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

Blatter & Blatter on JFK Blvd., behind the Delta Montreal which is on Sherbrooke. I've been going there for years and IMHO it's the best shop in Montreal. Ask for Peter Blatter.

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

sg,

Thanks for the reviews. I love the entire Bolivar line-- except maybe the Lansdale-- a bit mild and I have had too many with a tight draw. The SS2 is a truely awesome smoke; however, IMHO They require extensive aging-- at least 3+ years before they are ready.

jsl


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

sgoselin,

I'm just blown away everytime you guys (ISOM aficionados) talk about buying a box of cigars "a few years ago". That's a lot of investment in a smoke. The time is more than the cost of the cigar!

This reminds me of when I went to Europe after high school. Americans are so ego centric, thinking that the US is the center of the world and all. I saw buildings and architecture that were one or two thousand years old and was reminded that the oldest buildings in the US are only a few hundred years old. My perspective quickly changed realizing how young the US is as a nation and culture. The mentality of the Europeans is different from Americans in part because of the age of their cultures.

The mentality must also be somewhat different between Habanos smokers and the rest of us. I think it must take some amount of dedication and patience to be a Habanos smoker since you have to wait so long before you can enjoy your smokes. Americans, culturally, are impatient and won't wait, especially for cigars they paid a premium for!

Anyway, hats off to you for having the patience to allow your cigars to mature and be great smokes.

... rjs


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

rjs, I'm not sure if it's patience or not. For myself I am motivated by wanting to control my own destiny. After smoking cigars for over 30 years I was very upset during the cigar "boom", of a few years ago, that I could not get the product thet I wanted. I set about making certain that I would create a good supply so that I would not be reliant upon the whims of the marketplace. Also prices keep rising and who knows what turns the anti smoking fanatics may take, all reasons to collect (and age) cigars. I do not want to sound like a snob, but I know what I like in cigars and I detest being at the mercy of the latest fashion and/or politically correct cause for the day. Collecting is also economical in the long run. Try to purchase a 10 or 15 year old box of Montecristo #2's today, if you can find them, you may need to take out a second mortgage on your house. Yet for a few hundred dollars I can buy a box today and salt it away. I suggest that any serious cigar smoker, especially of Havanas, who has the means should lay down a good stock. Zino Davidoff in his old book The Connoisseurs Book of the Cigar suggests that the "average smoker" should possess between 15 and 40 boxes in reserve, the "enlightened smoker" about double that and finally the "great lover" who does not have table sized humidors, but pieces of humidified furniture and many thousands in reserve and working. I aspire to the latter.

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

sg,

What an excellent post. I agree 100%. This is exactly why I laid down WAY too much money in 2000 and stocked up on many of the greats-- MC2, Diplo2, Upmann2, BBF, Romeo Belicoso, RASS, etc.. These Habanos are nearly impossible to find with more than a few months of box age, and if you find them with some decent age, you will pay through the nose. I recently purchased some aged Habanos-- Montecristo #2 from 1986 and Davidoff #2 from 1989. They were $50 each! I can't wait until my Habanos are 10-15 years old! I will sell them and buy an island! LOL (No way! I was just kidding! I'm gonna smoke them with a big smile on my face!)

jsl


----------



## rjs (Oct 15, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

sgoselin,

Thanks for the thoughtful reply. I am a "great lover" with an "average smoker" pocket book (defined by my wife!) LOL!

I understand what you said about controlling your own destiny regarding supply. I guess I can't say with conviction that I know what I like yet, especially with Habanos smokes. I'm still trying a lot of brands and shapes of non ISOM's and a few Habanos. I have a good assortment now, but it is a "rolling inventory" as my preferences change.

I enjoy your comments about the various Habanos smokes because I learn something new. (jsl also!) I'm looking forward to venturing into the world of ISOM's. With all the Habanos posts, I expect we'll start to see a few new names in the T25C clubhouse soon.

... rjs


----------



## sgoselin (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

rjs When I say I know what I like I do not mean to imply that I have tasted everything or that my tastes are consistent. I am constantly trying new cigars and on any given day I may be in the mood for something different. I do know that I love great cigars and like you am in the process of collecting. In the case of great cigars the journey is far more important then the destination.

I am what I am.


----------



## jsl (Dec 12, 1997)

*RE: 2 reviews Bolivar Corona & Punch SS#2*

sg,

No kidding about that wanting to try new things. My wife shakes her head at me when I say that I have a taste for something new as I stare into a humi full of cigars. LOL

jsl


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

*RE: Cohiba Siglo II Review*


----------

